# Anyone have a panic room?



## Fadeux (May 1, 2008)

I was thinking of hollowing out a couch in my bedroom and turning into a place to hide, should leo ever try to take down my operation. Just wondering if anyone has anything like this, or ever thought of something similar.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Lol. That is hilarious. Sorry my friend. I'm not poking fun at you. It's just a funny thought. Leo busts down your door but you happen to be close to your "panic couch", so you jump into the couch. The police clear the house and don't find you. They find your grow. They find all your personal information laying all over the house. They find your bills with your name on it. Everything that proves that you grew the stuff. You're still laying in your couch hiding. They take all the evidence which could possibly take hours and hours while you're laying in the couch. Lol. Just a funny though. What if they sat down on the couch? Hahahaha. Great stuff. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Lol. That is hilarious. Sorry my friend. I'm not poking fun at you. It's just a funny thought. Leo busts down your door but you happen to be close to your "panic couch", so you jump into the couch. The police clear the house and don't find you. They find your grow. They find all your personal information laying all over the house. They find your bills with your name on it. Everything that proves that you grew the stuff. You're still laying in your couch hiding. They take all the evidence which could possibly take hours and hours while you're laying in the couch. Lol. Just a funny though. What if they sat down on the couch? Hahahaha. Great stuff. Take care and be safe.



Yeah, it's silly. I do have some ideas though... Take a few minutes and actually think about it. 

The cops are knocking on your door. You have 450 plants growing.  They have a warrent, and will be coming in soon, like it or not. What do you do? What do you do? (say the last one in a keanu reeves voice for full effect)


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

If you have 450 plants growing, you're asking to get caught. Most of the people on here grow for personal consumption, not massive commercial sale. People that do that get caught. That's just it. Even with the panic room, they are going to get you eventually. They will have all your information. They will get you. Nobody escapes the long arm of the law forever my friend. Unless you have a fat swiss bank account and several different identities set up....and a private jet to fly you to a country that doesnt extradite. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> If you have 450 plants growing, you're asking to get caught. Most of the people on here grow for personal consumption, not massive commercial sale. People that do that get caught. That's just it. Even with the panic room, they are going to get you eventually. They will have all your information. They will get you. Nobody escapes the long arm of the law forever my friend. Unless you have a fat swiss bank account and several different identities set up....and a private jet to fly you to a country that doesnt extradite. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.



Im just asking a hypothetical question. What would you do?


----------



## Disco94 (May 2, 2008)

Give up.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Grab the closest bag of weed and start eating it. At that point, I would know that they won this time. If you do the crime, you have to be ready to do the time. Make your bed of nails and you must lay in it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

Do the crime, do the time? Don't quote me bumper stickers. Make fun of my couch idea all you want, how is your idea any better?

Oh, great Haiku btw...


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Lol. If I'm growing 450 plants and the DEA busts down my door, you can bet your bottom dollar that I'm going to give up. The last thing on my mind would be hiding in a "couch" and thinking that I'm going to get away. Very amusing but I just don't think it will work. 

1. If LEO has a warrant to bust you, they aren't going to make it known that they are coming. Most likely, you will be sitting on the couch in your underwear watching cartoons....or whatever you watch and they are going to bust in screaming *Police!! Search Warrant!!*

2. You will not have time to hide in your "couch"
3. They are going to search the entire house *VERY* thoroughly for you and for drugs and any other drug-related stuff. They will most likely search the couch cushions.
4. They will have all of your information so it's just a matter of time before they get you.
5. I got that quote out of a newspaper, not a bumper sticker.
6. Anyone can break the law. It takes someone with real character to own up to his/her own misdeeds. I know it's illegal and I'm ready to do the time if I am caught. These are the risks I am willing to make.

I'm not making fun. It's just really funny. Not much more I can say about it. Lol. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

Bah, did you see the jerks that made 6 million in the last two years running a dispensary in CA? Only after they made a rap video. If i were to make 1 million, I would be out of this country in a heartbeat. its not impossible. Who the hell makes 6 million bucks, and then makes a music video flipping off the city council?

You can act noble all you want "Dont do the crime if you can't do the time." But just accepting that seems silly to me. Why don't you turn yourself in then? You're going to the lengths you feel you need to, to avoid getting pinched. I am just asking people to take that one step further... 



> 6. Anyone can break the law. It takes someone with real character to own up to his/her own misdeeds. I know it's illegal and I'm ready to do the time if I am caught. These are the risks I am willing to make.



So you're going to go to prison to prove you have character? Holy cow, who do you need to prove that to?

You don't honestly believe that. If that were the case, you wouldn't take any measures to hide your grow operation. You don't actually believe what you are doing is wrong! The same reason you slow down on the highway when you see a cop while speeding, and then speed up again after he passes. Not getting caught is just so much better. You keep telling me why I'm wrong, but you won't discuss what you could do to avoid getting caught.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

I would never turn myself in but if they have enough evidence for a search warrant and they bust down my door while I'm home, I'm had! I don't see nothing wrong with being as careful as possible to avoid the law. I definitely don't like jail. I'm not willing to go to prison to prove I have character but if they catch me red-handed, I will admit it and face the consequences. Cowards run away from problems. What I am doing is wrong, according to law. You're absolutely right, not getting caught is great and I'm not telling you that you are wrong in being extra cautious. I think you should direct it in another direction, that's all. I don't think your current idea will work. Just my thoughts. Interesting discussion, I might add! Take care and be safe.


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I would never turn myself in but if they have enough evidence for a search warrant and they bust down my door while I'm home, I'm had! I don't see nothing wrong with being as careful as possible to avoid the law. I definitely don't like jail. I'm not willing to go to prison to prove I have character but if they catch me red-handed, I will admit it and face the consequences. Cowards run away from problems. What I am doing is wrong, according to law. You're absolutely right, not getting caught is great and I'm not telling you that you are wrong in being extra cautious. I think you should direct it in another direction, that's all. I don't think your current idea will work. Just my thoughts. Interesting discussion, I might add! Take care and be safe.



I understand, I just like busting your chops... When I read that article early about those guys who made 6 million in 2 years doing this, I couldn't help but think, "Why not me?" 

People get busted stealing power, and making rap videos about how pimp they are. Seems to me one of the easiest things in the world to do would be "Not getting caught growing weed!" So I like to speculate to myself about all the possible scenarios, and how to deal with them. Thought I'd share one of those speculations tonight. No ones asking for legal advice here, so feel free to let your imagination open up.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 2, 2008)

I would not want to go to jail for a crime that shouldnt even be a crime.  if i wasnt growing med mj i would not grow at all or move to a state where i could grow med mj. Its like a highwire act your medical card is your safety net lots of people choose to go without a safety net(medMJCard) and get away but some slip and fall into a prison cell with a big black guy name BUBBA lol im justed baked and rambling dont take anything i say seriously

But i dont think you should go to jail for growing MJ in the first place


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> I would not want to go to jail for a crime that shouldnt even be a crime.  if i wasnt growing med mj i would not grow at all or move to a state where i could grow med mj. Its like a highwire act your medical card is your safety net lots of people choose to go without a safety net(medMJCard) and get away but some slip and fall into a prison cell with a big black guy name BUBBA lol im justed baked and rambling dont take anything i say seriously
> 
> But i dont think you should go to jail for growing MJ in the first place



Why does Bubba have to be black? Of all the gay dudes I've met in my day, very, very, very few of them were black. 

Either growing weed is RIGHT or it is WRONG. If you grow it, you come to terms with one of those two options. You cant legislate morality, it just doesn't work. "Safty Nets" have nothing to do with morality. They're just an excuse to redeem yourself to a society that you yourself don't consider moral. 

Morals are TRUE or FALSE. There can be exceptions, but there is no grey area.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 2, 2008)

I am pretty sure I remember you from RIU Fadeux. Weren't you always in the political section?


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Either growing weed is RIGHT or it is WRONG. If you grow it, you come to terms with one of those two options. You cant legislate morality, it just doesn't work. "Safty Nets" have nothing to do with morality. They're just an excuse to redeem yourself to a society that you yourself don't consider moral.
> 
> Morals are TRUE or FALSE. There can be exceptions, but there is no grey area.



Hmmm.. then "which is it".. fad'..??
  "Right".. and you're hiding in the couch, says to "me", that you truely don't believe it. Or you would stand up for "your beliefe", and contest the warrant/charges.

  "Wrong"...and you're hiding in the couch, says to "me", that you are simply not willing to accept responsibility for "your actions".

  I'm not in agreement with some of the draconian mj laws in this country, but neither am I in 'moral' agreement with those clowns rappin' 'bout their 6 mill' AND stealing electricity. IMO, most of the dispensaries are price gougeing the med users in the first place. 
  I mean come on, $500-$800p/oz!.. to often limited or fixed income individuals, in need of medication. Where is the morality there?


----------



## Brouli (May 2, 2008)

i have panic room in house  (looks similar to the one u see in that movie with bruce W.  hostage or something.

thats were my security screens and  servers are , i also got there grow tent


----------



## Brouli (May 2, 2008)

P.S 


"I mean come on, $500-$800p/oz!.. to often limited or fixed income individuals, in need of medication. Where is the morality there?"

Lovlly puted Mr. Hick


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2008)

I have a trap door under my house that leads to a tunnel.  The end of that tunnel is about 4 miles south.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 2, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I was thinking of hollowing out a couch in my bedroom and turning into a place to hide, should leo ever try to take down my operation. Just wondering if anyone has anything like this, or ever thought of something similar.


 
_if you could avoid any corresponding evidence of your identity it would be a great idea.  as long as you dont pay the rent or bills, leave no fingerprints or other DNA material, and are never seen coming or going, hiding out or escaping is a good thing, otherwise, you are caught before they get the warrant._

_ arresting cops would probably bring a dog, eh.  no avoiding that critter's nose power.   I saw something similar on COPS, a guy hid in hid-a-bed but LEO found him right away. _

_a guy I knew in college, had an improvised escape shoot in his house to get out in case of trouble.  He put a kids slide next to his second story window, so he could jump out in a hurry.  he tried it once too, missed the slide and fell about 12 feet to the ground.  I guess that's why he only tried it once, eh. :rofl:_

_but really, hiding during a bust is probably not gonna work,but if you do evade 1st detection,  it might give you a chance to Liar-up before turning yourself in.  I kinda think that LEO could charge you with obstruction, if they knew you hid, but the 5th is supposed to protect you from incriminating yourself, eh. I hear it protects criminals from being required to tell the truth._

_Some folks still have bomb shelters too, but you gotta surface eventually, and LEO never goes entirely away.  How long can you hold your breath? :hubba:  _

_Best case is to not get caught !!!  Easy to say, not quite so easy to do, but just look around, it has been done before, it is being done now and I'd venture to say growers will continue to evade detection in the future.  Good thing for me!!!_


----------



## Cole (May 2, 2008)

Back in 72' I had a buddy who bought a home about 200 years old. It was a old victorian home in the middle of no where. He lived in the house for 2 years and one day me and him were messing around in his dining room and I pushed him through the wall and we discovered a copper slate behind it. I suggested that we ripped the wall up and checked it out...he said no way!
A week later when we were fixing it we found out it was a piece of copper that slides over and there was what looked like a closet door but when we tried to open it wouldent budge. When we got it open there was another door but this one was very heavy and made out of some type of rusted metal.
After a week of excavating we found another room behind the door and we beileve it was a panic room! It was totaly creepy. We found wooden jugs of water and popcorn seeds? We made it in to a grow room,lol.


----------



## kubefuism (May 2, 2008)

Really? You and your buddy were just messing around and you put him through a wall? You play rough man...Awesome find BTW...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Lol. That is hilarious. Sorry my friend. I'm not poking fun at you. It's just a funny thought. Leo busts down your door but you happen to be close to your "panic couch", so you jump into the couch. The police clear the house and don't find you. They find your grow. They find all your personal information laying all over the house. They find your bills with your name on it. Everything that proves that you grew the stuff. You're still laying in your couch hiding. They take all the evidence which could possibly take hours and hours while you're laying in the couch. Lol. Just a funny though. What if they sat down on the couch? Hahahaha. Great stuff. Take care and be safe.


:spit:


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

I've really got to stop coming here when I'm drunk! I get into the dumbest arguments...   


Lots of Whiskey and that x10 website, and you get these panic room ideas...


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2008)

:rofl: .....:chuck: .....:argue:.... :bolt: 
Ain't it funny how "likker" affects a folk in such a manner>?..


----------



## POTUS (May 2, 2008)

One of the things to consider is that cops ALWAYS bring puppies to drug busts.

Sniff, sniff, WOOF WOOF

Cop: "What the hell is the dog so interested in that couch for?"

Boss Cop: "Tear it apart."

Oh oh.


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

Thats why you have a second couch, stuffed entirly with beef flavored milkbones...  Excuse me for a second guys, Im going to go forge a 360 billion dollar check...


----------



## POTUS (May 2, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Thats why you have a second couch, stuffed entirly with beef flavored milkbones...


 
Cop: "Damn dog ate all those milk bones and took a big crap on that other couch. It went all down into the cushions"

Other cop: "Did you just hear a puking sound?"

Hahahaahaha, pretty funny man!


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Give up.


excellent solution


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

also couch would be the first place a cop would look also under the matress


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> also couch would be the first place a cop would look also under the matress



Really? The cops first instinct would be "Grow op! A guy must be hiding inside a couch?"


----------



## imager777 (May 2, 2008)

All other comedy aside, I can see the benefit in having a place to stash my plants in case of an emergency.  I don't think it'll thwart an actual drug raid; but that's not the usual danger.  It'll keep my stash out of the sight of people that may cause the mentioned drug raid to begin with.  I know people that are so righteous, they'd feel it was their duty to report me if they found out about my plants.  I'm going to have work done in my basement soon, and I'm going to want to hide them for that too.  Also, you never know when an officer may knock because of something unrelated.  I've had police come to the door for all manner of random things.


----------



## lyfr (May 2, 2008)

i might use that couch idea to get away from my kids...nah, they would find me.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Cop: "Damn dog ate all those milk bones and took a big crap on that other couch. It went all down into the cushions"
> 
> Other cop: "Did you just hear a puking sound?"
> 
> Hahahaahaha, pretty funny man!


 

Hahahahaha!!!! That's awesome. Been a great thread. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SweetSoca (May 3, 2008)

if you're that paranoid i suggest you read some literature so you know how cops operate and what some people have gotten away with. i recommend "what cops know" by connie fletcher.


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 3, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Morals are TRUE or FALSE. There can be exceptions, but there is no grey area.


 
    There may not be a grey area in your worldview, however infinite combinations and variables can easily make the same thing both true and false, depending on the variables and one's point of view.  Didn't you see Empire Strikes Back?


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 3, 2008)

i have a panic room
its also called a walkman
if i get mad paranoia i just listen to 'the piper at the gates of dawn'
visit syds world for a while, we dont worry bout all that stuff there 

yippee you cant see me, but i can you


----------



## Fadeux (May 3, 2008)

GreenMan74 said:
			
		

> There may not be a grey area in your worldview, however infinite combinations and variables can easily make the same thing both true and false, depending on the variables and one's point of view.  Didn't you see Empire Strikes Back?



The grey areas you speak of are just the rationalizations that people tell themselves to justify a choice that would be otherwise immoral. Sometimes its right, sometimes its wrong. For example, murder is wrong, someone is trying to kill you, you kill them, you have commited an immoral act, and have justified it to yourself, and your peers. I wouldn't say you are in the wrong, but it does not make your choice moral. 

If i keep this conversation going, im going to end up crosseyed...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 3, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Seems to me one of the easiest things in the world to do would be "Not getting caught growing weed!" .



 Are you friggin kidding fadeux???? You must be very young and naive....??

 "easiest thing in the world"....

    There are so many ways a grower could be busted.......
   I mean you lower your chances of being caught if your a smart person, and take all the precautions you can.....but not getting caught is not the easiest thing in the world.
  Go do a large grow, indoor or outdoor ( hell why not both since its so easy).....and keeping thinking of all the aspects......you will be so paranoid soon; you will not still be thinking its " just so easy to not get caught".
   Its not that easy , and it takes alot of planning and thought, blood and sweat!!


  I think a better statment would of been " the easiest thing in the world to do is, getting busted growing pot"...........Its not that hard to get busted!


----------



## Fadeux (May 3, 2008)

Depends on how big the op is, but a person growing a few plants for themselves, seems like it would be incredibly easy to not get caught. Don't tell ANYONE about it EVER, don't sell it, and don't make it known to the outside world.  

How are you going to get caught? Sure it takes some planning, but so does a morning shower. What I meant by that is some common sense is all it takes to not get clipped. 

In that scenario, what are the threats to your grow? Cause I guess I am naive. Don't know about young, im sure thats a relaitive term. I've always been told 99% of arrests are due to someone opening their mouth, and to me, there is NOTHING easier than NOT telling someone something. You dont even have to think about what you aren't telling them. You could have a room full of plants and grow for your entire life, and no one would know unless you told them. I dont know what state you live in, but no one has every randomly searched my house before. 

How many busts do you read about where you can pick out right away, exactly what they did wrong. "That guys an idiot!"  Is probably the first thought that crosses your mind. Now, getting the beans, and selling the harvest is a different story. But just growing it? Can't imagine getting busted if you just use a little common sense.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

You're right Fad. Don't tell anyone and your chances of getting caught drop dramatically. If you use common sense, your chances of getting caught drop but there is still a chance. I just don't think hiding in a couch will get you out of trouble though. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Fadeux (May 3, 2008)

Smokey, I dont think you read the full thread. It was a dumb idea, I was hammered, and spent too much time on that x10.com website. It's been entertaining though.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

I read through the thread several times since it was started. It was a hilarious idea and it has been fun hearing what people had to say. Dont let it get to you my friend. I'm sure crazier ideas have been proposed. Keep on truckin. Take care and be safe.


----------



## DaveTheDingo (May 13, 2008)

lol @ hiding in a couch. It won't work. It wouldn't work here in the UK so it wouldn't work with the megalomaniac DEA.

If your crop gets found by law enforcement, you're busted and that's an end to it. The feds will get you eventually.If they want you bad enough, they will get you. The trick is not getting caught in the first place.

Instead of ruining a good couch you could be sitting on smoking a blunt,make it smellproof, make it heat proof so no IR cameras can catch you, and keep it small so that if you do get busted, you won't get the penalties that someone with 100+ plants would get, by the virtue of "personal consumption" rather than supplying. Don't steal the electricity, don't go to hydro or head shops for your equipment, even if it means DIY'ing a lot of stuff. As for beans, go get them in person, and disguise your appearance subtly but enough to completely change it.

When i last got beans, i have long hair so i tied it up and put a beanie hat on to make it look like i had short hair. I wore clothes of a kind i wouldn't usually wear, and hadn't shaved for several days. I also have a pair of eyeglasses which are zero prescription but look like ultraultra strong ones for those nearly blind.. like a -25.00.

There are other things you can do to hide the  grow - use small wattage lights designed for building security/contractor floodlighting. Grow in a lockable wardrobe. Silence your fans with noise baffles. Use carbon filters. Vent into the sewer if possible. If you live in a very sunny area, look into solar panels. For windy areas, wind turbines. These things are a lot cheaper than they were and will help you hide the power consumption. Also consider digital ballasts for lamps rather than inefficient magnetic choke ballasts. DON'T sell any.. or if you do, make up a good but simple story to mention to the very close friends about how you've met a good new dealer. Don't be stupid with smoking in public. Don't wear tshirts that say "Free The Weed" or norml badges - IE don't advertise your stonerdom. Don't subscribe to high times.  Behave at all times in public like a fully law abiding person.

If you still get caught, you've done everything you can not to.. and it's just a small grow, so have a good story about your back pain to use in court. This will aid a "personal use" defence, and would help your sentence, or even odds of conviction.


----------

